# England To Canada



## hellorobinson (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello I just want some advice really I want to move to Canada as soon as possible, I was born there so have dual nationality. I am currently living in London with my parents, I'm 21 and have just completed my degree in English with a 2;1 from Exeter University. I have no idea what to do next but I know I no longer want to live in England and have always loved Canada so i'm ready for a change. Could you give me some advice on finding employment and what I have to do next to make this move possible. 
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hellorobinson said:


> Hello I just want some advice really I want to move to Canada as soon as possible, I was born there so have dual nationality. I am currently living in London with my parents, I'm 21 and have just completed my degree in English with a 2;1 from Exeter University. I have no idea what to do next but I know I no longer want to live in England and have always loved Canada so i'm ready for a change. Could you give me some advice on finding employment and what I have to do next to make this move possible.
> Thanks


Do you have a Canadian passport? If not I suggest you apply for one immediately. That will make your entry into the country much simpler. If you do have one then all you require to do is to book a flight.
Finding employment is another issue entirely. What do you want to do? It seems to me your degree is good for teaching but that will require you attending teacher's college, and Canada has a surplus of teachers.
There are many degreed (word?) persons doing work they are massively overqualified for but if you're prepared to take anything to get you started then I'm sure you could get work in retail.


----------



## hellorobinson (Aug 1, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you have a Canadian passport? If not I suggest you apply for one immediately. That will make your entry into the country much simpler. If you do have one then all you require to do is to book a flight.
> Finding employment is another issue entirely. What do you want to do? It seems to me your degree is good for teaching but that will require you attending teacher's college, and Canada has a surplus of teachers.
> There are many degreed (word?) persons doing work they are massively overqualified for but if you're prepared to take anything to get you started then I'm sure you could get work in retail.



I don't have a Canadian passport yet so i'll apply for one of those. I'm really prepared to do anything at the moment so probably will just go for retail. Thank you for your help!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

hellorobinson said:


> I don't have a Canadian passport yet so i'll apply for one of those. I'm really prepared to do anything at the moment so probably will just go for retail. Thank you for your help!


Hopefully you have your Canadian birth certificate. That will be needed for your Canadian passport application. 

It might also be a good idea to obtain a SIN (Social Insurance Number) before you go to Canada. Although you can apply for one when you get there, some things will be made easier if you already have your SIN in hand when you arrive (e.g. obtaining employment, opening a bank account, etc.)

Have you thought about which part of Canada you wish to move to? Your income is going to have to cover your cost of living (which differs based on location). Do you have relatives or family friends who could be of help? It's going to be hard to find somewhere to live without employment. If your budget is limited, staying in hotels and eating out can quickly deplete your reserves. So although jumping on a plane and just heading to Canada can be exciting, you may want to pause and do some serious planning to reduce the chances of your dreams being dashed.


----------



## hellorobinson (Aug 1, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Hopefully you have your Canadian birth certificate. That will be needed for your Canadian passport application.
> 
> It might also be a good idea to obtain a SIN (Social Insurance Number) before you go to Canada. Although you can apply for one when you get there, some things will be made easier if you already have your SIN in hand when you arrive (e.g. obtaining employment, opening a bank account, etc.)
> 
> Have you thought about which part of Canada you wish to move to? Your income is going to have to cover your cost of living (which differs based on location). Do you have relatives or family friends who could be of help? It's going to be hard to find somewhere to live without employment. If your budget is limited, staying in hotels and eating out can quickly deplete your reserves. So although jumping on a plane and just heading to Canada can be exciting, you may want to pause and do some serious planning to reduce the chances of your dreams being dashed.


I do have my Canadian birth certificate and i'll look into getting a SIN beforehand. I'm currently working in London so I can save some money for accommodation etc when I first move out there. I do have relatives who live just outside of Ottawa but I'm not sure if I want to stay with them, and I haven't decided on an area yet. I feel I have a lot more planning to do, although I am looking into working in Canada through BUNAC although i'm yet to hear back from them about whether my dual nationality changes the process. I don't imagine i'll have enough money to support myself for a while until at least December/ Next January but I want to plan ahead.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hellorobinson said:


> I do have my Canadian birth certificate and i'll look into getting a SIN beforehand. I'm currently working in London so I can save some money for accommodation etc when I first move out there. I do have relatives who live just outside of Ottawa but I'm not sure if I want to stay with them, and I haven't decided on an area yet. I feel I have a lot more planning to do, although I am looking into working in Canada through BUNAC although i'm yet to hear back from them about whether my dual nationality changes the process. I don't imagine i'll have enough money to support myself for a while until at least December/ Next January but I want to plan ahead.


If I may say so, you really don't require to go the BUNAC route. You would require to pay their fees and their health insurance coverage. Whereas as a Canadian citizen it would be considerably cheaper and you would be eligible for Provincial health coverage after three months of residency. As a citizen I cannot envisage where it would benefit you.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If I may say so, you really don't require to go the BUNAC route. You would require to pay their fees and their health insurance coverage. Whereas as a Canadian citizen it would be considerably cheaper and you would be eligible for Provincial health coverage after three months of residency. As a citizen I cannot envisage where it would benefit you.


I agree - I don't see the need to use BUNAC. Just find out where the work is and go apply as a Canadian citizen (no need for a work permit either).


----------

